# FurLife, a brand new slice-of-life, 18+ NSFW group RP Discord server!



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey guys! As the title says, I've started a brand new Discord server focused around a group slice-of-life RP, taking place in a modern-themed world where you can tell any kind of story you want to. Want to roleplay as an aspiring singer seeking fame and renown? Go for it! Want to be a new recruit in the military and earn your stripes? Maybe a police officer to protect and serve? Sure!
Or maybe you want a simpler life as a bartender or waitress? Maybe make some new friends, meet that special someone, and possibly start a family? More power to you!

This Discord server and group RP is all about freedom of choice for the writer and telling their own story, and seeing how it unfolds with everyone else's. Whether you want a more relaxed RP, more dramatic, or more action-oriented story-telling, it's totally up to you. Express yourself and have fun!

As also mentioned in the title, this is an 18+ server with a mix of regular roleplay and NSFW roleplay. Having a mature community will help to ensure that things go smoothly between all of us, and hopefully minimize issues and problems. So, if all of this sounds like your cup of tea, then feel free to hit up the Discord link below. Hope to see some of you there!

Join the FurLife RP Server Discord Server!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2019)

But is there going to be any food? Ya know, before I get there?


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 11, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But is there going to be any food? Ya know, before I get there?


Of course, all the foods!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2019)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> Of course, all the foods!


But are you certain about that? Cuz I can’t guarantee you that there’d be much of anything left once you throw a hungry, Crimson Fire-breathing Dragon/Wyvern into the mix!


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 11, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But are you certain about that? Cuz I can’t guarantee you that there’d be much of anything left once you throw a hungry, Crimson Fire-breathing Dragon/Wyvern into the mix!


Positive!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2019)

Is there a Meat Mountain?


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 14, 2019)

Bump. The server is steadily growing!


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Aug 23, 2019)

Bump


----------

